# Liver cake recipe



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I am sure there are lots of similar posts, so I apologise.

Please can I have some liver cake recipes using chicken liver? 

Sorry for the question  With liver cake, can I use any type of liver, or just the type listed??


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

I use any type, although chicken liver seems more 'runny' when blitzed. Having said that I've always used frozen chicken livers so that may be the issue. 

I make liver flapjacks rather than cake, blitz a pack of liver, add garlic and grated cheese if you fancy, and then add as many oats as you can mix in, your arm will hurt afterwards!! I always cook it in a silicone tray as it really sticks otherwise. Cook for about 30-40 mins at 180C and then cut into small cubes approx 1cm when cooled and freeze. Take out what you need daily. Each cube will be easily broken into smaller pieces, I tend to get 4 to 6 treats out of a cube.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

You can use any type of liver but I have found it effects the smell factor, when its cooking, not necessarily to the dog.

I use lambs liver mostly as I can just grab it from the supermarket easily, I tried ox liver once and that reeked!

I use equal parts liver and flour say 500g of each
Chop up the liver before blitzing it. Add one egg, some garlic, (I use about half a bulb but other peoples vary, some reduce it, some omit it completely, some increase it, the smellier the better I reckon and the small amount of toxin present in each treat is negligible) then water to mix into a cake mixture type consistency.

Bake at 160-180C for around half an hour, timing does vary I find though.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I usually use lamb liver when making mine. I make small batches at a time so add about 100g of flour to 200g of liver with a whisked egg and a clove of garlic. 
Don't know if that's the "right" method but it seems to work fine.

I don't have a blender so I spend quite a while mashing up the liver


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm attempting it with goats liver tonight. I've used lamb liver, beef liver, pigs liver and chicken liver before and not really noticed any difference. I usually just grab whatever's cheapest.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Cant say I have ever seen goats liver, or goat for that matter unfortunately as its yummy


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've never seen it in shops but my raw supply website sells it so I bought it lol.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

totallypets said:


> I use any type, although chicken liver seems more 'runny' when blitzed. Having said that I've always used frozen chicken livers so that may be the issue.
> 
> I make liver flapjacks rather than cake, blitz a pack of liver, add garlic and grated cheese if you fancy, and then add as many oats as you can mix in, your arm will hurt afterwards!! I always cook it in a silicone tray as it really sticks otherwise. Cook for about 30-40 mins at 180C and then cut into small cubes approx 1cm when cooled and freeze. Take out what you need daily. Each cube will be easily broken into smaller pieces, I tend to get 4 to 6 treats out of a cube.


I tried this liver flapjack recipe last night and Mia and Mylo thank you most ardently for it. It was easier than liver cake to make and to cut up so I am happy too.


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

I made like liver bread/cake a couple days ago. 
Used 500g of liver 
2 eggs
2 cups of flour
1 tsp of olive oil
Sprinkle of garlic 

Was funny trying to blend it with a hand whisk and stank. Worked though but not as smooth as a food processor. So it came out a little more lumpy and thicker than liver bread. Ruby and Scooby love it so much they obsessed with it lol.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who suggeseted a recipe 

I have made it! I have cooked it and in the middle it is a bit soft and a tiny bit sticky yet very well cooked on the outside (i.e if i put it in for too much longer it'd end up burning.) Is this ok do you think?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Thanks to everyone who suggeseted a recipe
> 
> I have made it! I have cooked it and in the middle it is a bit soft and a tiny bit sticky yet very well cooked on the outside (i.e if i put it in for too much longer it'd end up burning.) Is this ok do you think?


That's how mine always seems to turn out. I've tried all sorts of things to prevent it but nothing's worked.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> That's how mine always seems to turn out. I've tried all sorts of things to prevent it but nothing's worked.


Thanks! Thought it'd best check in case it needed to go in for longer


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> That's how mine always seems to turn out. I've tried all sorts of things to prevent it but nothing's worked.


Tend to put in it on a lower heat but for longer. Can't remember what temp I use or length of time.


----------

